# Best Theme Night ideas



## athelake (Dec 3, 2014)

What's the best on river theme night experience you have ever had?

And Go!


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Doing a James Bond night on a trip later this year, sounds good.

Olympics and formal night always seem to go over well.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Classy or trashy is always fun. gives you options

Tight and Bright


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Slash and Axl talking geology...

We've done Star wars, super heroes, classy, SNL skits off the top of my head. Beach Olympics is always fun. The night we did hair bands we had a lip sync battle.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

Formal night, pirate theme (aargh), and a toga party were all lots of fun on adult trips. We did superheroes on a kids trip and it was pretty epic too.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

We do a "river trash" night. Dress like trash, eat like trash, pick up trash on the river, then get trashed! usually followed by a layover... hehehe


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Naked night.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Off the top of my head, here are the last few trips and they were all fun:

World religions
Musician/band your mom rocked out to
Dumb ways to die
Merica 
Famous duos
ABC (anything but clothes)
Gilligan’s Island
Wild Card but you have to row in it and dress your boat up too

I think my favorite was musician your mom rocked out to.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

matt man said:


> Naked night.


^^ sometime known as "natural night" and best done at a hot springs camp.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Tropical Tuesday!


----------



## BlueTurf (Mar 9, 2013)

Best themed float trip I've ever been on was a Big Lebowski trip. White Russians for all! 
It's the first and only time I've seen a bowling ball on the river.


----------



## anchahiker (Sep 22, 2006)

None is my favorite.


----------



## highelevationoatmeal (Jul 19, 2015)

Dress up for a holiday that coincides with your trip. We’ll be celebrating Chinese Valentines on the Main Salmon this year.


----------



## co_biscuit (Feb 13, 2016)

Dress a friend night. Pair people up (best if they don't know each other) and have them dress each other. Hilarious and super creative ideas ensue!


----------



## MattPagosa (Jun 11, 2011)

Lipstick and diaper night... it gets weird


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Pimps and Hoes


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

The girls on our local section of river, would have an after work float, once a summer, callled -“ Taco Fest”- 
No guys aloud.
The Lady that owned our rafting company could never figure out why they called it that  , were they down there cooking up some Mexican food or something?
The rest of us just snickered in the back ground....


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Skirt day once a summer, in August, was always pretty fun. Everbody, guys and gals, participated in that one, or got mercilessly picked on by there peers.
Got to love the look on the conservative southern Baptist parents faces, when they are already scared to go rafting, and there trip leader walks up to do a safety breafing, wearin’ a skirt.... does help a lot with low water burn out, and morale, though.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Mardi Gras can be fun


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

anchahiker said:


> None is my favorite.


This.


----------



## Hans n Franz (May 2, 2017)

80's Prom Night, was my favorite so far. Big hair, horrible outfits, great soundtrack, spiked punch. 

Luau (Hawaiian) night is good too...

This year our ideas are: Wrestlemania, animal night, hoe down (Western), Halloween, rave, carnival, Mardi Gras, disco, Woodstock (60's)


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

Crossdresser night sounds fun.


----------

